# Recent Trip to Europe, then and now content



## jimh (Nov 29, 2015)

We recently went on a crew trip to Europe. Armed with websites like Thirdreichruins and a few others I set out to find some then and now scenes around Germany, Poland and the Czech Republic. Still working on a few shots. Not much has changed, and a lot of places were restored to their former glory.

Jim

Berlin Olympic Stadium 1936 and now







The siege of Saint Cyril Church after the assassination of Heydrich in Prague





Prague Square during the final days of the war





St Charles Bridge on the occasion of Heydrich's funeral procession in Prague





Amon Goeth's Villa in Krakow, the Camp is literally in the backyard





The ruins of the Anholter Banhoff just outside our hotel in Berlin





Herman Goering getting married at the Berlin Cathedral Berlin





The Hindenburg over flying the 36 Olympic Games





Berlin





Hitler and his posse leaving the Luftwaffe Building

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2015)

One of my favorite past times when I was living in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2015)

Great shots Jim.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2015)

Amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2015)

Great stuff Jim - looking forward to more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## jimh (Nov 30, 2015)

Here are some more...the first is the site of the Fuhrerbunker. Glad you guys like these. It really is hard to imagine being there during those times. It is really humbling.






Hitler, in the 3rd story window of the Prague Palace





The Jewish Ghetto in Krakow after it was cleansed...luggage and personal items strewn everywhere





Parade through the Brandenburg Gate





Fritz Schilgen lights the Olympic Urn in 1936


----------



## jimh (Nov 30, 2015)

Next stop was Krakow...another interesting aviation museum. Lots of Cold war hardware on display. The real gems are airplanes that were part of the prewar German Aviation Museum in Berlin. Krakow is also home to Oskar Schindler's factory. 

Jim

Me 109 





Really nice Spit





Me 209...this deserves better treatment...it held the speed record until Daryl Greenamyer beat it in his Bearcat





P-39 instructional airframe...the wing, horizontal and vertical stab were on display





Fw 190 power unit on display, seems to be quite a few of these around





Fritz Wendel's office Me 209





Camel...built in 1918 it has atleast 11 confirmed victories before being downed behind German lines...worth a google history





Ernst Udet's Curtiss Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2015)

Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, it is. Great pics and info Jim.


----------

